# Daten aus Internetseite auslesen



## Tonxxx (10. Jul 2011)

hallo, ich hab etwas ahnung von java, jedoch kaum vom internetseiten erstellen wie html javascript oder PHP. nun würdi ich mir jedoch gerne ein programm basteln welches daten aus dem internt ausliest. nun hab ich mir den quellcode von der seite angesehen, jedoch nur bahnhof verstanden. meine frage ist nun, in was muss ich mich einarbeiten und wie geht das überhaupt, ohni das ich nachher ein web program profi bin? gibt es da einfache triks wie ich das in mein java programm einlese, oder muss ich da volle kenntnis davon haben?die seite welche ich benutzen möchte wäre: aaremarzili.info - Einmal Marzili - immer Marzili wobei mich nur di wassertemperatur oben links in der ecke interressiert. kann ich diese zahl irgendwie auslesen?

vielen dank für vorschläge...


----------



## diggaa1984 (10. Jul 2011)

im prinzip musst du nur den quelltext ins programm bekommen und suchst dann per regulärem ausdruck (siehe regular expression = regExp) nach folgendem:


```
<td align="center" nowrap width="136" class="temperaturvalue">19.2º C</td>
```

bezüglich dem regulärem ausdruck darfst erstmal selber kreativ werden


----------



## Cola_Colin (10. Jul 2011)

Ich würde da mit dieser Methode den Quelltext der Seite auslesen und die dann nach der interessanten Stelle durchsuchen:


```
public static String readHTMLPage(URL url) throws IOException {
        BufferedReader reader = null;

        StringBuilder builder = new StringBuilder(128000);

        try {
            reader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openStream(), "UTF-8"));
            
            int count;
            char[] data = new char[50000];

            while((count = reader.read(data)) != -1) {
                builder.append(data, 0, count);
            }

        } finally {
            IOUtils.safeClose(reader);
        }

        return builder.toString();
    }
```


----------



## Tonxxx (10. Jul 2011)

sehe ich das richtig, dass ich wenn ich die methode aufrufe, eifach den url übergeben kann, und die methode list automatisch dann denn quellcode aus?


----------



## Cola_Colin (10. Jul 2011)

Die Klasse IOUtils hast du nicht, da musst du selber den reader mit close schließen, aber sonst ja.


----------

